# My wife did it again....



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Drew blood? Where's the critter?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Drew blood? Where's the critter?


Yep. That's number 5 for the season. We will be sure to recover one eventually. ;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Deer or elk?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Deer or elk?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great buck!8) Congrats!


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice buck.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice job.
I know where that pic was taken............:mrgreen:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

good ol' Grim Reapers


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> Nice job.
> I know where that pic was taken............:mrgreen:


It's a beautiful view isn't it, 2 full? You wouldn't happen to have a cabin in the subdivision would you?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

No, our place is on the other side of Cedar mountain. 
We look down into the top of Zion and Deep Creek. 
I have a couple of friends that have places on your side. 
Used to hunt there a bunch when we were younger. 
Don't go that way much anymore.
Is a VERY pretty area.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> No, our place is on the other side of Cedar mountain.
> We look down into the top of Zion and Deep Creek.
> I have a couple of friends that have places on your side.
> Used to hunt there a bunch when we were younger.
> ...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats to your wife.
That's a great buck and an awesome background picture.
Is that ticks on its face?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice buck!

He'll look good on the wall....;-)....


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Congrats to your wife.
> That's a great buck and an awesome background picture.
> Is that ticks on its face?


Yeah, Ridgetop. That sucker was full of ticks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck. congrats to her.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Above the kolob fingers love it!
Isn't Leavitts spread up there also?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Are you saying your wife shot 5 deer and you recovered this one?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

CE


torowy said:


> Are you saying your wife shot 5 deer and you recovered this one?


*face palm*


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

hondodawg said:


> Above the kolob fingers love it!
> Isn't Leavitts spread up there also?


Hondo, their may be some Leavitts up there. There's more landowners than I can keep track of. I mainly know the sheep herders and cattlemen.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm surprised more of you aren't concerned with the four other dead deer they left to rot. 
Ya great job! Congratulations! 
I would like to hear the conversation with the officers on this.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> I'm surprised more of you aren't concerned with the four other dead dear they left to rot.
> Ya great job! Congratulations!
> I would like to hear the conversation with the officers on this.


Uhhm, ~sarcasm~


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Can you imagine how you explain your complete lack of ethics on this. 

Well gee wiz the dang deer must have ran away. Do you see it nope. Well I guess we go back to the stand and wait for another one I need another beer anyway.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> Can you imagine how you explain your complete lack of ethics on this.
> 
> Well gee wiz the dang deer must have ran away. Do you see it nope. Well I guess we go back to the stand and wait for another one I need another beer anyway.


Your head is like a rock in a river.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Dahlmer said:


> Uhhm, ~sarcasm~


Thank you, Dahlmer. I guess this forum really does need a sarcasm font so the people who aren't quite as mentally spry won't have to get their panties in a bunch. I mean I thought the ;-) would give it away but. I don't know. I guess I have posted on this site long enough by now that I should expect this :shock:.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice buck and sweet view. Congrats to the wife!


----------

